# What was the first 'thing' you can remember knitting?



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NyackGal started the discussion _Who taught you to knit?_ a few days ago and it brought back many childhood memories for me, I'm sure it has for several others.

I've noted that some American members of the forum are starting with decorative cotton dishcloths. For some reason these weren't particularly popular in England in the 1960s.

I remember that as soon as I'd learned the basics of knit and purl stitches, Nanny Lambert, set me to making egg cosies, a small simple project that meant I'd need to learn to cast on, count rows and also to do some shaping by knitting two stitches together.

It being the season, I'm busily using up odd scraps of yarn knocking out some very basic ones for friends. I buy eggcups from the kitchen shop, add a small chocolate egg and one of my cosies for a practical token that doesn't involve masses of over-priced pointless packaging.

I recall it was only later that she set me making a scarf, it took a much longer time to complete and I did get bored by it... obviously, in my case, Nanny really did know best!

So what was your first little project?

Dave


----------



## kaylink (Apr 9, 2011)

camera case for my mom and a headband.


----------



## ronden36 (Apr 3, 2011)

From a very young age I used to watch my mum & grandmother knitting then one day I decided that I could do it. I am from a family of 7 children so we were sent outside to play as no tv in those days, I found 2 rusty old roofing nails and a piece of string and tied a slip knot onto one, then each "row" I added another stitch til I had a funny looking piece of mesh growing. When my mum saw what I was doing she gave me a set of needles and yarn so thus began my knitting, a scarf was my first attempt. By the time I was 8 yrs old I was knitting myself a mohair sweater, my mum did the neckband and stitching up but I was so proud of it that I wore it almost everywhere.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

ronden36 said:


> From a very young age I used to watch my mum & grandmother knitting then one day I decided that I could do it. I am from a family of 7 children so we were sent outside to play as no tv in those days, I found 2 rusty old roofing nails and a piece of string and tied a slip knot onto one, then each "row" I added another stitch til I had a funny looking piece of mesh growing. When my mum saw what I was doing she gave me a set of needles and yarn so thus began my knitting, a scarf was my first attempt. By the time I was 8 yrs old I was knitting myself a mohair sweater, my mum did the neckband and stitching up but I was so proud of it that I wore it almost everywhere.


What a great story!

You had every right to be proud of yourself for managing that so young. It took me ages to get the hang of picking up for the neckband and it's still one of my least favourite jobs!

Dave


----------



## mozey50 (Mar 22, 2011)

I was about 6 years old when I first started knitting at home, as a child I suffered from bronchial asthma and lost quite a bit of schooling so to keep me from being bored at home on the days I was laid of school, my mum would give me a spare set of knitting needles and some scraps of wool. so I would sit happily knitting small squares which my mum would sew up as clothes for my Sindy doll, then by the time I was 8 years old we got what they called home craft leasons at school, so that was my first time reading a knitting pattern it was for a coat hanger cover and it had 2 pieces of ribbon sewn at each end of the hanger then wound around and tied in a bow at the hook, then I progressed to my second pattern which was a pair of bed socks with cable pattern running up the top centre of the foot, I was so proud


----------



## ronden36 (Apr 3, 2011)

That's a mighty effort mozey50, I'm now waiting to be able to teach my first grandchild to knit, she is only 2yrs old so will have to wait a little bit yet lol. I'm busily knitting for her right now, it is starting to get quite cool here now so she will be needing warmer clothes soon, she is growing so quickly.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

ronden36 said:


> That's a mighty effort mozey50, I'm now waiting to be able to teach my first grandchild to knit, she is only 2yrs old so will have to wait a little bit yet lol. I'm busily knitting for her right now, it is starting to get quite cool here now so she will be needing warmer clothes soon, she is growing so quickly.


Won't be long before you'll be hammering nails into a cotton reel and teaching her _French Knitting_, then you'll have all the fun of yards of cord to be creative with!

Dave


----------



## ronden36 (Apr 3, 2011)

Now that's a great idea dave LOL! :lol:


----------



## mozey50 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi fireballdave I loved reading your story I remember knitting egg cosey's as a child too, my mum had a few patterns for them which she handed down to me when I had kids of my own I used the lids from fabric softener bottles as egg cups, and my kids loved them, I also remember my dad making me one of those home made French knitting gadgets with the nails and wooden cotton reel, 
Thank you Roden36 for the compliment I wish I had grand kids to knit for my daughter is 34 years old and my son 32 years and they both still live with me I guess I'm just too soft with them they know where they're well off


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NyackGal started the discussion _Who taught you to knit?_ a few days ago and it brought back many childhood memories for me, I'm sure it has for several others.
> 
> I've noted that some American members of the forum are starting with decorative cotton dishcloths. For some reason these weren't particularly popular in England in the 1960s.
> 
> ...


My senior year high school, my boyfriend drove an International Jeep, cute little thing (the jeep), so our 1st (& last Christmas together) I knit him a hat, steering wheel cover, cover for the gear shift knob....oh how romantic!! :wink: :wink:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mozey50 said:


> Hi fireballdave I loved reading your story I remember knitting egg cosey's as a child too, my mum had a few patterns for them which she handed down to me when I had kids of my own I used the lids from fabric softener bottles as egg cups, and my kids loved them, I also remember my dad making me one of those home made French knitting gadgets with the nails and wooden cotton reel,
> Thank you Roden36 for the compliment I wish I had grand kids to knit for my daughter is 34 years old and my son 32 years and they both still live with me I guess I'm just too soft with them they know where they're well off


Love the Fabric Softener Bottle Cap Eggcups, very _Blue Peter_!

I remember making coat hanger covers, I've still got some from the 60s... somewhere!

Dave


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

Christine Dix said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > NyackGal started the discussion _Who taught you to knit?_ a few days ago and it brought back many childhood memories for me, I'm sure it has for several others.
> ...


Can you give a lesson on "French Knitting)?? what is that??


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

Christine Dix said:


> Christine Dix said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Oh I looked it up.. my dad made me one of those...I don't remember what he called it..


----------



## mozey50 (Mar 22, 2011)

Im sure its called a knitting dolly


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

There's loads of names like 'spool knitting' or 'dolly knitting' because some would be painted like figures.

Dave


----------



## rebecca (Jan 29, 2011)

a pair of Sears Robbuck slippers that mil made lots of. Very easy.


----------



## ronden36 (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm not sure why but we called it Tomboy Knitting when I was a child


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I did some spool knitting to use up left over yarn. I used a BIG crochet hook and made a rug out of the "rope" I posted a picture on the Forum some time ago showing the second rug I made. Spool knitting is easy to do while watching TV as it doesn't require much concentration.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

My first knitted item was a bright turquoise Beret! That was quickly followed by a sweater for my young cousin...I was 12!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

For anyone interested, I just posted the ultra simple egg cosy pattern I was taught as a boy, together with a photo of one I made this morning in a little over an hour from start to finish.

It's that easy, you can find it under _Easter is only a week away!_

Dave


----------



## LCGIRL (Mar 9, 2011)

The first thing I knitted was baby booties.

Linda


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

The first thing I knitted was a top down cardigan sweater for my little Grandaughter.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Charlotte80 said:


> The first thing I knitted was a top down cardigan sweater for my little Grandaughter.


Wow!

That was a big first project, I'm seriously impressed!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

ronden36 said:


> That's a mighty effort mozey50, I'm now waiting to be able to teach my first grandchild to knit, she is only 2yrs old so will have to wait a little bit yet lol. I'm busily knitting for her right now, it is starting to get quite cool here now so she will be needing warmer clothes soon, she is growing so quickly.


Don't wait until your grand daughter is older, start now. My grand daughter will be three in May and really enjoys knitting. I help her by holding the needles steady and she winds the wool round and hooks the stitch off. I've knittede her a set of toys from the Wizard of Oz and she helped choose the colours. My maxim is get 'em you and keep 'em interested. Happy knitting to you and your grand daughter.


----------



## Karen Liebengood (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh my...I made my now husband a pair of purple slippers when I was in high school. 
And he wore them!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Karen Liebengood said:


> Oh my...I made my now husband a pair of purple slippers when I was in high school.
> And he wore them!!


They obviously worked for him!


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

I was 10 in 4H and we made scarf's. I remember mine was blue and it looked like a shirt. It was the oddest thing you ever saw. I swear it looked like it had two sleeves in it. I wish I still had it. :lol:


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

I made a pair of yellow pants for my Barbie doll. My mom made a cream cable sweater to go with the pants. Now I wish that I had hung onto them. They went with the Barbie collection when I sold it ten years ago at a garage sale.


----------



## SusieP (Mar 16, 2011)

Where did you post the egg cosy pattern???? I Still feel Dumb at finding things. 

The first thing I Ever made was a head band that kinda "grew" in the middle, not on purpose mind you. My Mom made me keep at it an and by summer I Had one that was good enough to enter in the fair. Got a 2nd. Place ribbon.


----------



## SusieP (Mar 16, 2011)

Where did you post the egg cosy pattern???? I Still feel Dumb at finding things. 

The first thing I Ever made was a head band that kinda "grew" in the middle, not on purpose mind you. My Mom made me keep at it an and by summer I Had one that was good enough to enter in the fair. Got a 2nd. Place ribbon.


----------



## SusieP (Mar 16, 2011)

SusieP said:


> Where did you post the egg cosy pattern???? I Still feel Dumb at finding things.
> 
> The first thing I Ever made was a head band that kinda "grew" in the middle, not on purpose mind you. My Mom made me keep at it an and by summer I Had one that was good enough to enter in the fair. Got a 2nd. Place ribbon.


Never Mind Found It like i said Dumb


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

SusieP said:


> Where did you post the egg cosy pattern???? I Still feel Dumb at finding things.
> 
> The first thing I Ever made was a head band that kinda "grew" in the middle, not on purpose mind you. My Mom made me keep at it an and by summer I Had one that was good enough to enter in the fair. Got a 2nd. Place ribbon.


That was a happy unintentional design feature!

Click on 'Active Topics' at the top of this page and you'll find my cosy under 'Easter is only a week away', It's very simple, but works out well and only takes me about an hour.

Have fun
Dave


----------



## ronden36 (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes thanks for that, it would be a good idea to start teaching her now, she is very advanced for her age, 2 next month, and I have certainly got lots of spare balls of yarn for her to use. We only see her every couple of weeks as we live too far away to go more often but I'm sure she'll catch on quickly. I taught her mum (my daughter-in-law) last year so maybe she can help her in between my visits


----------



## Roxee (Apr 16, 2011)

I got too ambitious and tried a ripple afghan in the back of the book I taught myself from. Needless to say it was an awful mess LOL so I tore it apart and just did a plain stockinette st one


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Interesting topic! My first project was a headband that tied under the chin. They were high fashion in the early '60's. I bought a book, a skein of yarn and a set of needles at the dime store. I had no idea that that yarn and needles came in different sizes. I bought blue needles because it was my favorite color. And worsted weight yarn because it was what they had. It was a couple of years before I bothered to check and I really did have the yarn weight and needles correct. Happy accident!


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

PS: My secret pal sent me a bunny egg cozy over a plastic egg with a Cadbury inside! so cute!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

sjbowers said:


> PS: My secret pal sent me a bunny egg cozy over a plastic egg with a Cadbury inside! so cute!


A chocolate-filled egg cosy is always welcome, it's been my preferred Easter gift for a number of years. A friend of mine is a keen pocillovist, being original for him sometimes presents a bit of a challenge!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Roxee said:


> I got too ambitious and tried a ripple afghan in the back of the book I taught myself from. Needless to say it was an awful mess LOL so I tore it apart and just did a plain stockinette st one


A steep learning curve, to say the least!

I'm glad it didn't put you off knitting, you'd probably sail through the pattern to-day.


----------



## Patricia Pitsenbarger (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi FireballDave, This is really fun to see what every one made for their first item. I was a senior in high school when I taught myself to knit. The first thing that I made was a red vest sweater for my Grandfather for Christmas. He really enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Geoffrey (Apr 13, 2011)

An old farmer taught me to knit when I was 5 because I was lefthanded and Mum couldn't teach me. I knitted a grey woollen scarf that was very irregular in shape and size! I was very proud. My real name is Elaine and I live in Melbourne, Australia - I am 71 - still love knitting. My user name is Geoffrey (my husband's!) cos all the girlie names were taken!!!


----------



## Ellicks (Mar 23, 2011)

The first thing I ever knitted were baby dolls clothes all without a pattern and with odd balls of wool that neighbours had given me for a very tiny doll and I have been knitting ever since. I was 7 at the time.

from Ellicks


----------



## countryjackie (Mar 26, 2011)

My first project was a small rectangle that became a blanket for my doll. After that I tried my hand at making clothes for my dolly. I remember fondly sitting in the evenings watching TV and both my mom and me knitting away.


----------



## darknits (Mar 13, 2011)

I was taught to knit by a Swedish woman in my neighborhood when I was very young, my grandmothers added crochet to my repitoire. I believe a scarf was my first "wearable" project.


----------



## softspots (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't want to sound stupid...But WHAT is an Egg Cosie???


----------



## nancy eley (Apr 4, 2011)

I knit my first sweater, a yellow cardigan, when I was in the 5th grade. My Mom taught me how to knit, and I remember sitting on my front porch, just knitting and knitting. It was summer time, and I truly caught the knitting fever very quickly. I have the 'fever' now, but have a hard time finding the time to knit, although I am now retired. I am also an avid gardener, and like to be outside as much as possible. I continue to 'collect' some wonderful patterns and will pick up those needles in a day or two.....


----------



## Dusty (Apr 12, 2011)

My mom gave me some knitting needles and yarn. I do not remember how I learn to cast on cause Mom did not knit. But I just would cast on some stitches and knit away. Only knew the knit stitch. My brother and I would race to see who could knit the fastest, then rip it apart and start again. Never did make anything. When I grew up I taught myself to knit. Hugs, Dusty


----------



## Betty J. (Jan 25, 2011)

I was in High School and took on a summer project, I had to teach myself to knit and crochet, to help my grade in a class. so the first thing I learned to make was a pair of slippers, now I am making prayer shawls.


----------



## tysgramum (Jan 29, 2011)

My Grandmother taught my cousin and I to knit when we were 7 & 6 years old. Our first project was a knitting bag. Then we thought we were major clothing designers for our Barbie Dolls, Troll dolls, and Stuffed animals. Grandma gave us all her yarn scraps. We would knit, then have total fashion shows.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

To tell the truth, I can't remember what my first project was, it was so long ago. I remember as a little kid using the wooden spool with the 4 nails, though, but never made anything with the long cords. They do make cute rugs for dollhouses, though. I was in high school when I taught myself to knit and I wanted to make everything in that "Learn How" book; hats, mittens, etc., in fact, I remember now -- my first wearable was a hat. Just k2, p2, then gathered at the top and a couple of pom poms sewn on. It was either red or burgundy.


----------



## Betty J. (Jan 25, 2011)

Dusty I understand how you learned to knit, my Mom took me to the store and told me to get the things that I needed, she had no Idea how to knit, so I asked the clerk to help me and that is how I got started. I love to knit


----------



## bsorrento (Apr 15, 2011)

A sweater for my boyfriend ( in the 60s)


----------



## Betty J. (Jan 25, 2011)

Hello Doris, I can understand how you learned from the little green book "teach yourself how to knit" I saved that little book forever, but that was a few years ago, I am 63 now and still am knitting, my first thing that I made out of that little book was slippers. I don't think I will ever forget that pattern. HA: HA:


----------



## dfarrell23 (Apr 17, 2011)

Slippers!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

softspots said:


> I don't want to sound stupid...But WHAT is an Egg Cosie???


A little 'hat' made of material, either knitted or felt or sometimes quilt, that one puts over a boiled egg to keep it warm. Nowadays they're mainly a decorative whimsy, but in the days of large houses where the kitchens were a long way from the breakfast room and there wasn't any central heating, they were a necessity.

To-day, they're useful when one has a house party and sets out the various breakfast dishes on a sideboard. I'm a great fan of MotoGP and frequently have breakfast parties for friends so we can watch the first race together, egg cosies and toast wamers save me missing any of the action.

You'll find the simplest one I learned as a boy under _Easter is only a week away!_

Hope that explains them.
Dave


----------



## Laele (Feb 13, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> There's loads of names like 'spool knitting' or 'dolly knitting' because some would be painted like figures.
> 
> Dave


Are they something like today's "Kniffty Knitters" on a much smaller scale?

I don't remember what was first, but I'll bet it was mittens.


----------



## hatlady (Feb 7, 2011)

My first project (I was 10 years old) was a scarf I knitted as a Christmas gift for my father. It was tight as iron at one end and loosened out to almost twice the width by the other end. It was just long enough to wrap around his throat once. I wasn't pleased with it but didn't have time to start over. He, naturally, pronounced it perfect.


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

I knit a navy blue sweater the summer between 7th and 8th grade and wore it for years. That was many, many sweaters ago,


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Betty J. said:


> Dusty I understand how you learned to knit, my Mom took me to the store and told me to get the things that I needed, she had no Idea how to knit, so I asked the clerk to help me and that is how I got started. I love to knit


Some of the staff in yarn shops can be so helpful, it makes a great impression and they get a customer for life.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

My first project was a scarf for my Barbie doll. It started off around 1" wide and ended up around 8" and quickly became a diaper for my baby doll. I had a tendency to get the yarn in the wrong place on that first stitch therby inc. each row.


----------



## js33 (Jan 23, 2011)

I started spool knitting around 4 or 5. An empty wooden thread spool with 4 nails sunk half way down so you could wrap the yarn around them. I made beds for my cats with them and blankets too. A few years later WWII came and I was knitting squares for afghans, then socks.


----------



## Star58 (Apr 6, 2011)

My first crochet project was a doily. The first one was a mess but my mother put it on the coffee table anyway. My first knitted project was of course a scarf. For a long time I could only knit squares as we moved around a lot. (my father was in the air force) and that's all my grandmother could teach me. 25 years later my daughter bought me a knitting and crochet for my birthday. I am hooked again.


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

I guess I was ambitious because the first thing I knitted was a short sleeve striped top. Came out very well too.

Dottie


----------



## CarolJLF (Apr 18, 2011)

I remember learning to knit for a Girl Scout Project back in the late 50s/early 60s. We made a pair of knitted slippers to earn the "Knitting" badge. Mine were red with white trim. I don't think I knitted again until about 5 or 6 years ago when my 25 year old daughter told me she'd LOVE for me to knit her a pair of "yarn pants"! She said she wished she had some something nice and warm like babies long knit pants! I bought a "Learn to Knit" book and retaught myself how to knit. I searched long and hard for a pattern for adult-sized knit pants and I finally found one, so I made her a pair for Christmas ... And then I made her an ear-flap hat to match! The pants came out really big, but she loves wearing her "outfit" on the long cold winter nights in New Hampshire!


----------



## Jeannie6 (Apr 7, 2011)

I was seven years old at the start of WW1 here in the U.S and we were taught to knit afghan squares for members of the armed forces, which our mothers and other adults would sew or crochet together. My mother was a knitter, so I had a lot of help at home. The second thing I remember knitting was a stocking cap (in the eighth grade) - this time with a lacy pattern! -- my best frined and I both knit one, hers green, mine red, with help from my mother along the way.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Carol, the yarn pants and hat are beautiful and a perfect fit. Did you knit the socks, also?


----------



## carrieblue (Apr 10, 2011)

My first project was a scarf and hat. Just simple knit every row. The hat was just pulled together at the top with three tassels sewn on and the scarf had a fringe. I was about 9 or 10 years old at the time and I still have it. I still wear the scarf on cold winter days, it still looks like new. It's probably the best thing I ever made! I did make slippers for my sixth grade teacher. She loved them. Or so she said. That was nearly 40 years ago.


----------



## Grandma Marylou (Mar 8, 2011)

The first project I remember knitting that I didn't rip out was a baby sweater for my first child. Many more have followed and I now have 5 children and 11 grandchildren to knit for.


----------



## helent (Feb 9, 2011)

i started out very early crocheting doilies - at about age 10 - taught to me by a neighbor. then in high school i saw my friends sister knitting a yellow sweater and knew that was for me - i asked her to teach me and she did - i started a large white sweater and would carry it around with me with the yarn tucked into my pocket - to show off to my friends, i think!
i still have a picture of that! i'm now going on 82 and still knitting especially for my 4 month old great granddaughter! still loving every minute!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Well.... it's a long story. 

When I was 18-years-old a co-worker was to help me knit a pair of socks (first project). But, I didn't actually make them, because she did the heel, turned the heel and worked the gusset and did the Kitchner at the end. All I did was knit. And, the pair of socks did not come out the same size, so they were never worn. Oh, I failed to mention that they were argyles. I had no problem knitting the pattern... I guess I was too inexperienced to think I shouldn't be knitting argyle as my first project. 

Fast forward, I'm married with little kids. And, I had this grand idea that I'd teach us (My 4 and 5-year-old daughters and me) to knit those easy granny slippers. My daughter's were totally into it... they actually knitted and I helped them complete their slippers.

This gave me the inspiration to attempt a sweater... well, that sweet looking orange sweater with tulips never got finished, because the directions for decreasing were ... I didn't know what I was doing. This project was never finished. 

Fast forward to when I was around 42 and I decided to attempt it again. I bought all the yarn for a fab designer sweater... I spent LOTS of money on the yarns... and never finished the project. 

Finally, in 2005, when our mother was in the hospital and we were in the waiting room, one of my sister had taken a "learn to knit" kit that a co-worker had given her to keep her busy while waiting. This gave me the idea to find a yarn shop and attempt it again. I found a wonderful shop with quality yarns and fabulous shop clerks that were so helpful. I saw a scarf that they had on display and asked about it... they had a free pattern and showed me which yarns they used. Bingo. That did it. Not only did I finish the scarf (and it was fab, by the way)... I returned to the shop to buy yarns to make my sisters each a scarf... different from mine, of course. Every time I returned to that city I would visit the shop. Once mother died, I've not been back. 

So, I returned hom and began to knit scarves on a daily basis for three years straight for everyone I knew... some received as many as three... finally at the end of the third year, I said to myself...I wanna knit socks. So, I taught myself to knit sock with a pattern and videos. I've knitted socks for almost four years now... with some baby blankets, booties, fingerless gloves... etc. 

I'm now comtemplating to attempt to knit a sweater again... but haven't yet. I'm too busy knitting socks, fingerless gloves, hats, baby items... but, the time will come when I knit a sweater.

I knit all the time. If I'm not knitting there is something wrong; like sick or unhappy. Knitting is my Health Guage. I'm happily addicted.


----------



## Nanny26 (Mar 7, 2011)

Christine Dix said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > NyackGal started the discussion _Who taught you to knit?_ a few days ago and it brought back many childhood memories for me, I'm sure it has for several others.
> ...


You put a smile on my face today!


----------



## helent (Feb 9, 2011)

such a wonderful gift for your lovely daughter!


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

CarolJLF said:


> I remember learning to knit for a Girl Scout Project back in the late 50s/early 60s. We made a pair of knitted slippers to earn the "Knitting" badge. Mine were red with white trim. I don't think I knitted again until about 5 or 6 years ago when my 25 year old daughter told me she'd LOVE for me to knit her a pair of "yarn pants"! She said she wished she had some something nice and warm like babies long knit pants! I bought a "Learn to Knit" book and retaught myself how to knit. I searched long and hard for a pattern for adult-sized knit pants and I finally found one, so I made her a pair for Christmas ... And then I made her an ear-flap hat to match! The pants came out really big, but she loves wearing her "outfit" on the long cold winter nights in New Hampshire!


Those are GREAT!


----------



## I. Heart Knitting (Feb 18, 2011)

It was a basket weave scarf and I still have it in mint condition..... The yarn was from my grandparent's/uncle's fabric and notions store - a narrow sliver of a store where I was allowed to make fabric buttons using a manual "press" of sorts. The walls were lined with boxes of buttons, bolts of fabrics and boxes of yarn...... 
This was "paradise" on Burnside Avenue in the Bronx. What year? It had to be early 1960's - I'll be 60 this year! How special that store was to me and the scarf. Even my wedding dress was a white basket weave/plaid pattern. The yarn was "fingering or sock like" which I knit with almost exclusively today. Wow, what a way to start the day - now I'll have my breakfast.....


----------



## RebeccaKay (Feb 9, 2011)

The First knitted project I think was a scarf. My sister and I were both knitting them, and Mom was always on us about putting them up so our dog wouldn't get into them, I put mine up but Olwen forgot, We wnt out as a family and came home to one very tangled up puppy ( one year old afghan hound) He was so tangled up in the yarn we had to cut the yarn to get it off of him. Poor Olwen had to start over. But she did keep it up after that. ;-) I think we were about 10 (me) and 12 (Olwen). I had started to crochet at about 8, knitting came a bit latter for me.


----------



## helent (Feb 9, 2011)

Palenque - you need to do that sweater!!!!! for your own peace of mind - you have a lot of experience now and the feeling you will get when you complete it will carry you on to more sweaters -
after i finished my white sweater in high school my next challenge was a dark green sweater with reindeer and snowflakes - when i finished the back i could see that it was too small and ripped it out and started over - very pleased with the result - i went on to knit reindeer sweaters for my whole family . . . . i can't imagine life without knitting . . . .


----------



## Jelly Bean Knits (Apr 10, 2011)

It was a scarf for my husband's grandfather. It was done on fingering yarn with a rather complicated diamond pattern. When I look back on it my thought is "what was I thinking". I did, however finish it and it came out quite well. Today, I would never recommend the pattern to a new knitter.


----------



## jette459 (Jan 26, 2011)

My first project was a hat. Pattern from Learn how to knit book.
My gram taught me to knit when I was about 8 and I have been at it ever since. 
The hat was k2,p2,and had 3 pom poms an the top.
Jeanette


----------



## DotMorancy (Apr 6, 2011)

My first recollection is a sweater for my doll - but the neck was too small to fit over the dolls head!


----------



## BarbieSue (Mar 18, 2011)

When I was little I probably made some headbands. But the first "real" project was in 1976. I made my new hubby a red, white and blue scarf, made all in garter stitch. (it was the only stitch I knew). It took me the better part of the summer but it was ready for him when winter came and he got a lot of wear out of it. I was so proud of that accomplishment! =)


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Let me begin by saying that no one in my family had knit,nor did anyone in the neighborhood(unless they were knitting undercover, :lol: ).I was in my late teens when my sister was expecting my nephew,my parents bought her a carriage for the baby shower,and I decided to knit a blanket(a.k.a. known as a carriage cover,in the 60's)...used Aunt Lydia's rug yarn...looked good enough,but it didn't drape.It worked to block the wind,however,when they went for strolls.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

My mother taught me to knit when she was knitting a sweater for my expected brother. I was five. I remember many tears when I had holes in my straight pieces and when I dropped a stitch but I continued doing it. Now, as a grandma, I always have something on my needles.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

Carol the pants and hat look amazing. As for my first project I knit a gray and white striped scarf for my grandpa. It was extremely wide but I was only 11 and my grandpa wore it with pride every winter when he would come and visit. My mom did have to do all the casting on and off for me for awhile till she got fed up and taught me how to. Now just over 20 years later I have had the chance to teach my mom something new and that was how to knit front and back. It's amazing how things can come full circle. I hope everyone has a wonderful day full of knitting.
Andrea from Canada


----------



## helent (Feb 9, 2011)

i love all these letters about our knitting beginnings!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

The first thing I knitted was a charcoal grey sweater. This was the first project in the knitting class because the project taught you so many different skills,increases and decreases, picking up stitches and making button holes, casting on and binding off.


----------



## knittersjoy (Mar 1, 2011)

I taught myself to knit when I was 20 years old. Of course at that age you think you can do anything - so my first project was a PANT SUIT!!! It was in 1971 - bell bottom pants and a long sleeveless top - all done in robins egg blue color - I actually finished it, but by the time I had done so, I was so SICK of the color, I never wore it. The top actually fit me, but the pants never really came together all that well. BUT, the important part of it all was it started me on a life long love of knitting. I wish I had a picture of it, but no such luck. At the same time I met a girl who taught me to crochet and play backgammon - it was a time of discovery!!!!


----------



## CO.Carrie (Feb 19, 2011)

My first project was not little. The owner of a knit shop talked me into buying a set of needles of differnt sizes witht he different length cables between them; showed me how to cast on and knit and purl, I went home and picked out a pattern for a sweater that was lined and had a zippered front and knit it for my dad. It turned out well and he was so happy with it that I've been knitting ever since. Some times it takes a try or two to get a pattern right, but have not come across one yet that I could not master. I am self-taught knitter and crocheter.


----------



## ann headley (Mar 22, 2011)

I stared w/a pair of BLACK slippers and I could not see the stithes; everyone else in the class was moving on to other projects b/c they had their slippers done and I was behind so far. Thought I would NEVER learn but I did and glad i kept on going. It is fun to knit and have a stash of yarn!


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

I was young when I picked up needles. I think I was about 6 or 7. The first thing I attempted was a headband. I then moved on to scarves and then mittens.Both my parents helped me

SEA (Nancy)


----------



## helent (Feb 9, 2011)

i bought a similar set of needles back about 1990 - it is still the best knitting investment i've made to date . . . .


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Dave....best I can remember....a headband........long hair , early 60's....BUT, you folks have stirred up great memories of watching 2 Aunt Mary's make dishtowels, and dolls to cover toilet paper, and my precious Aunt Edith, who would have us lay on butcher paper on the floor, trace our body, and in no time we had new garments to wear, because she made us clothes from our butcher silhouette. She was very talented. My Mommie was born when she was 16, and there were 11 in my immediate family, so those aunt's handiwork was a pure blessing. My best to all today!


----------



## helent (Feb 9, 2011)

maureenb - i started on Long Island, moved to Pa for 30 yrs and now am back on Long Island . . . .


----------



## crafter1954 (Mar 15, 2011)

My Mom got tired of me losing my mittens that she knitted for me. Soooo....She made me knit "Stop and Go" mittens. One red and one green. I was 5yrs old and she just had my younger brother needless to say she must have had lots of patience!! after that I knit headbands for myself...


----------



## G.E. (Feb 13, 2011)

Dave, I was five years old when I learned to knit (in Germany, taught by my mother). Thin steel needles, double pointed as much used in 1929. She thought it was appropriate to knit a potholder for grandma.
I did.
Later I remembered it as the "Holy Potholder", because it had so many dropped stitches. 
I still knit., but to be honest, I never made or liked the knitted washcloth.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

MY first real "thing" was the simple baby sweater from the Debbie Bliss book, How to Knit--after about a hundred practice swatches!


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

I stared knitting about 10 yr old and began with a scarf for one on my dolls-it was a'holely and crooked' piece but then I got better. When I was in high school I made mohair sweaters to match the pleated skirts my Mother made for me. I knit for boyfriends and soon realized that by the time I finished the project---the relationship was finished also


----------



## frajo110 (Mar 4, 2011)

My mom and sisters were avid knitters but being 10 years younger I preferred climbing trees. When I was 22 my husband was deployed oversees and I ended up buying a learn how to knit book for 29 cents. All the patterns used the same size needle and one skein of yarn. The first item was a scarf so I happily tackled it. Looked like the crooked road from the rhyme there was a crooked man. But it gave me the determination to get better, Now I think I am, been at it long enough,


----------



## hooknneedler (Feb 19, 2011)

My first project was a pair of those slippers that you made holding two strands of yarn together and cast on 29 stitches...I think everyone did those back then! Still have requests to make replacements. My favorite request was when my husband's Uncle Wade asked for a replacement pair. I asked him to trace his feet on a sheet of paper and bring it to me. When I received it, the toenails were colored BRIGHT RED because he said they looked "so naked" on the page without a little color! He is a hoot! I still have that drawing and hope to get to reuse it in a year or so to replace his when they wear out!


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

hooknneedler
Don't you just love it when something like that happens. too funny.


----------



## niblet007 (Mar 7, 2011)

I was 7 and I knitted a very long, long scarf in garter st. in a multicolor yarn, red, blue, green and yellow. I'll never forget it but I don't remember what happened to it!


----------



## hooknneedler (Feb 19, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher, yes I do! It pleases me when someone specifically asks for something, then when they throw you a curve like that the giggles are nice!


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I think I was 12 and taking knitting lessons at the YWCA. We made square slippers. Basically they were a knit and purl every other row until you had a square about 12 inches and then sewed up all but 8, so you had a hole for your foot. That was the first thing I ever finished.....until this winter...


----------



## aliceones (Feb 24, 2011)

when i was about eight years old i made a sweater for my 'magic skin doll' (does anyone remember them?). i made the pattern up myself by holding it up and adding as he needed it. it was he cause i named it after my brother. I used scraps of yarn. I can still see it in my mind.


----------



## llkdesigns (Feb 5, 2011)

The very first thing that I knit was a blanket for my doll. I was about 8 years old. My mom and her friends were knitting and I just could't keep my eyes off of their work. Finally my left handed mom taught me (right handed) and that was that. I was hooked! When I was a freshman in high school I saw a sweater I loved and bought yarn and did it without a pattern and loved it.


----------



## aliceones (Feb 24, 2011)

When I was about 8 I made a sweater for my magic skin doll (does anyone remember them?) i made up the pattern and would hold it up and add on if needed. He looked great in it. He because I named him after my broer. I can still see it in my mind.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

The first thing I knit or tryed to knit was a sweater for our first child. I was PG and decided that i wanted tolearn to knit and I wanted it to be a sweater so I got book and learned that way. Unfortunately I dropped stitches but had no idea what I did wrong so it never really got done up right. Then many years later I learned to crochet and then picked up knitting again and did sweaters for our then teenaged son and daughter.


----------



## grfew (Feb 16, 2011)

My first knit article was a sweater from the Colombia Minerva Teach Yourself to Knit Book. This was in 1963....I still have the sweater even tho it was made for someone else.


----------



## jjpiano (Mar 12, 2011)

I guess I was an 'older' child when I learned to knit. I was 10! My mom and grandma both did beautiful crochet and my other grandma did exquisite slovakian style embroidery. She would embroider dresser scarves, etc. and Mom or other grandma would crochet around them. None of them knitted, although my mom remembered her Dutch grandma knitting when she was little.

In the early '50s, in 5th grade, our teacher, a good Irish nun, taught the girls to knit. I'm from S. Dak. and we had some pretty bad winters so we couldn't go outside much for lunch or recesses. I learned to knit on a ribbed hat. A flat piece of ribbing sewn into a tube and the top was pleated in in four places, the brim rolled up. Then came slippers and a scarf with shaping and pull through loop. I think I was the only one of the 8 of us who continued. I loved it! I didn't do much more with it until college, but started again and have been going ever since. I have done lots of different things, Icelandic sweaters, jackets, etc., but still love the knitted lace. Of course, now we have our first grandchild so I get to do lots of baby and little boy things. And a cute Easter Bunny!

Jane


----------



## irish gram (Jan 25, 2011)

the first thing i remember knitting as a child was a scarf [knit every row] and then i think i knit my mom a [pot holder!


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning ladies,
You all have already read about my grandmother teaching me how to knit to keep me from climbing trees. The first thing I remembered her teaching me to knit was dishclothes.
However, I remembered my Aunt Jean was the one who bought me the Learn to Knit Kit with wooden needles.
The next thing I remember knittin was a black knitted rectangle purse. It had to be blocked and I still remember the smell of wet wool.
In high school I knitted sweaters for myself and my now husband.
I'll always be grateful for my grandmother planting that seed of interest. My mother knitted also and I remember the hours she and I would sit knitting.
I taught my eight year old granddaughter to knit this weekend with knitting needles my mother left me. My granddaughter has been trying to learn but this weekend with the "magical needles" it took. I know my mother would be proud and is smiling down from heaven.
Thank you Dave.
Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## andria (Mar 28, 2011)

Dear Fireballdave, the first thing I knitted was squares as I thought a pattern was written in martian!!!!! lol! I must have been about 8 at the time! Then when expecting my first baby I bought a booties and bonnet pattern and was amazed to be able to crack the code!!! I was soooooo proud when I put then on my baby for the first time! Have made dolls and toys and lots of jumpers and baby sets etc! Now trying to learn crochet which is also written in martian! lol!


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

I have never been one to start small or easy! I don't remember which one was first, but the first two items I did after learning to knit were a mohair, cabled, raglan sleeve cardigan with pockets and a full-sized, paneled afghan with lace. Both came out very well. The afghan lasted for 40 years! It met its demise when my Mom accidently felted it.


----------



## CurleyQ (Feb 1, 2011)

I remember I was about 7 and my neighborhood friend had just learned to knit. My mom and I took a special trip to the 5&10 to buy a pair of needles and some yarn. It wasn't my birthday or anything so I remember it very clearly. She taught me to cast on and knit but since that's all she knew or could remember that's all I learned until my aunt found out I was interested and volunteered to help me with anything else I wanted to learn to do with knitting. My aunt taught me increase, decrease, ribbing, etc and introduced me to the Workbasket magazine. My first project was a doll blankie, second was a scarf. Thanks for sending me on this pleasant trip down memory lane!
Diane


----------



## Schnorkiemom (Feb 27, 2011)

My first knitting project was a ribbed hat. I learned to cast on and the knit and purl stitch and cast off from the little green book (as I mentioned in another thread) and then I decided to use all I'd learned on a ribbed hat. The first one I made was a mess as I missed some stitches on the camaflauge yarn I used and it was exactly a "ribbed" pattern. But, my husband wore it proudley. The next one I made was absolutely ribbed and perfect. I made those hats for every member of my family (pom poms on top for the girls) and everybody else I could think of who needed one. LOL! I graduated from that to an aran cardigan sweater for my Mother in Law. I was too young and in those days they didn't rate difficulty of pattern so I jumped right on it. The sweater turned out beautifully and I had no mistakes in it and the fit was perfect. Except my MIL told me it made her look like a football player and could I take it and remake it so it made her look smaller? Hellooo.....you is what you is, Honey and so I did take the sweater back and gave it to the church to auction off for the building fund. (It was way too big for me at the time). The sweater brought $500 back in the day and I was flabbergasted. I know it was a good cause...but still. I was glad the sweater served a good purpose. The dear woman is gone now (she was my ex-MIL at the time of her death) but I never knitted another thing for her again although we were friends at the time of her death.


----------



## multicrafter (Mar 10, 2011)

Slippers


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

My first project was a pair of house slippers. A lady was visiting me and she saw my project. She said she never learned to knit and she went home and bought yarn and needles and proceeded to out do me by knitting a sweater for her husband. I have yet to finish my first sweater. 9a


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

The first thing I knit when I was 8 yrs old was bed socks. We lived in Northern British Columbia and had wood heat, so we really needed those socks to keep warm. We also did what we called "spool knitting". Ours were made from wooden sewing thread spools with nails in them. Maybe that is why we called it spool knitting? Love all your letters. Can't wait for the morning coffee to brew so that I can sit here with a cupful and read all the wonderful letters. What a great bunch of folks you all are.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

When I was 18 years old, I started knitting things for my baby due to arrive soon. I had learned to knit as a child, but I don't believe it ever amounted to a real project. I didnt know anything about guage, so I knit the rows and stitches as written. Everything was extremely large! The little sweater I made was pink and blue and white argyle. I knew there were many holes and extra stitches in the back, which was plain white. It took me 5 minutes to knit one row. I did time myself, and still do.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I know she is...


Queenmawmaw said:


> Good morning ladies,
> You all have already read about my grandmother teaching me how to knit to keep me from climbing trees. The first thing I remembered her teaching me to knit was dishclothes.
> However, I remembered my Aunt Jean was the one who bought me the Learn to Knit Kit with wooden needles.
> The next thing I remember knittin was a black knitted rectangle purse. It had to be blocked and I still remember the smell of wet wool.
> ...


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

My aunt taught me the basic stitches, but it was my father who helped me with my first project. A sweater with ships across the front. I was 10 years old. I have never forgotten that sweater That was 65 years ago


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Schnorkiemom said:


> My first knitting project was a ribbed hat. I learned to cast on and the knit and purl stitch and cast off from the little green book (as I mentioned in another thread) and then I decided to use all I'd learned on a ribbed hat. The first one I made was a mess as I missed some stitches on the camaflauge yarn I used and it was exactly a "ribbed" pattern. But, my husband wore it proudley. The next one I made was absolutely ribbed and perfect. I made those hats for every member of my family (pom poms on top for the girls) and everybody else I could think of who needed one. LOL! I graduated from that to an aran cardigan sweater for my Mother in Law. I was too young and in those days they didn't rate difficulty of pattern so I jumped right on it. The sweater turned out beautifully and I had no mistakes in it and the fit was perfect. Except my MIL told me it made her look like a football player and could I take it and remake it so it made her look smaller? Hellooo.....you is what you is, Honey and so I did take the sweater back and gave it to the church to auction off for the building fund. (It was way too big for me at the time). The sweater brought $500 back in the day and I was flabbergasted. I know it was a good cause...but still. I was glad the sweater served a good purpose. The dear woman is gone now (she was my ex-MIL at the time of her death) but I never knitted another thing for her again although we were friends at the time of her death.


 That's a story! You should have, well maybe not. What a terrible woman. I'm glad she became your e-m-i-l.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh, Rose! You must be a wondrful knitter. .


roseknit said:


> My aunt taught me the basic stitches, but it was my father who helped me with my first project. A sweater with ships across the front. I was 10 years old. I have never forgotten that sweater That was 65 years ago


----------



## CarolZ (Apr 6, 2011)

Mine was a hat that was knitted similar to a scarf but not as long. It only went from ear to ear. Then the ends were sewn to make a point and strings were attached by my neighbor who taught me to knit at age 8.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

The first thing I knitted was a square to put my ear rings on.. then I hung it on the wall... I never got much further than squares or scarfs until recently... now I'm nearly done with my first pair of socks and I knitted a pair of mittens a few months back.. I'm looking forward to a cardigan soon...


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

I taught all my kids to knit, while I was teaching the two older ones my 3 year old was watching and insisted on trying it too. She learned very fast, kept losing her stitches, then was also eating some candy while knitting. After a while she yelled out loudly, Mommy, my candy helped me learn to knit. My first project was just a sample of knitting that was taken out so many times so I could continue knitting, had only one small ball of yarn. My first real project was booties from neighbor women having kids, next was a baby sweater for my brother's first child, his wife never used it as 'the buttons were on the wrong side'. After many years she give that sweater to my sister and eventually I got it back, still have it, in the box, never been worn, and the 'baby' it was knit for is over 50 years old.


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

The first thing I learned, at an informal learn-to-knit, was a grandmother's favorite washcloth out of red-white-green variegated christmas yarn. That was just a short 4 years ago and washcloths are one of my favorite things to knit, I now make about 30 a year to give out as Christmas presents to family and friends. I have also been selling some just this week to coworkers! I like to get paid to knit!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

CarolJLF said:


> I remember learning to knit for a Girl Scout Project back in the late 50s/early 60s. We made a pair of knitted slippers to earn the "Knitting" badge. Mine were red with white trim. I don't think I knitted again until about 5 or 6 years ago when my 25 year old daughter told me she'd LOVE for me to knit her a pair of "yarn pants"! She said she wished she had some something nice and warm like babies long knit pants! I bought a "Learn to Knit" book and retaught myself how to knit. I searched long and hard for a pattern for adult-sized knit pants and I finally found one, so I made her a pair for Christmas ... And then I made her an ear-flap hat to match! The pants came out really big, but she loves wearing her "outfit" on the long cold winter nights in New Hampshire!


Those 'yarn pants' are seriously cool, or should that be hot?

I wish I could get away with wearing something similar, but day-jamas look silly on guys!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DollieD said:


> Dave....best I can remember....a headband........long hair , early 60's....BUT, you folks have stirred up great memories of watching 2 Aunt Mary's make dishtowels, and dolls to cover toilet paper, and my precious Aunt Edith, who would have us lay on butcher paper on the floor, trace our body, and in no time we had new garments to wear, because she made us clothes from our butcher silhouette. She was very talented. My Mommie was born when she was 16, and there were 11 in my immediate family, so those aunt's handiwork was a pure blessing. My best to all today!


Memories of happy times are great and I love stories.

Dave


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

My 1st project was a pink sweater. My best friend's mom was teaching a group of us high school girls how to knit and we all had the same project with the same pink yarn. I don't remember where the yarn or needles came from so I assume she bought them for us. Years later after college, I found the pieces in a box at my mother's house. I'd never finished the sleeves and of course never assembled it. It was quite a project for a 1st time knitter! I frogged the whole thing and reknitted it into a garter stitch scarf. Have no clue where that went. Now I knit mostly afghans, caps, scarves and shawls for charity. My next project though is a little knit sweater for my great-niece with a cap to match. Can't wait to get started.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

G.E. said:


> Dave, I was five years old when I learned to knit (in Germany, taught by my mother). Thin steel needles, double pointed as much used in 1929. She thought it was appropriate to knit a potholder for grandma.
> I did.
> Later I remembered it as the "Holy Potholder", because it had so many dropped stitches.
> I still knit., but to be honest, I never made or liked the knitted washcloth.


I still have some sets of my grandmother's double-pointed steel needles, she was born in 1890. I think they were very popular before the war, many of the illustrated books I have from the 1930s have black and white photographs of people using them.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

andria said:


> Dear Fireballdave, the first thing I knitted was squares as I thought a pattern was written in martian!!!!! lol! I must have been about 8 at the time! Then when expecting my first baby I bought a booties and bonnet pattern and was amazed to be able to crack the code!!! I was soooooo proud when I put then on my baby for the first time! Have made dolls and toys and lots of jumpers and baby sets etc! Now trying to learn crochet which is also written in martian! lol!


I know just what you mean about the patterns being written in Martian, there are more than a few Music Hall jokes about the language of knitting. I just never got the hang of crochet, for some reason it never clicked with me, but I've enough on my hands with two needles to let it worry me... until I see something I just have to make!

Dave


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

What a fun topic this is. Thanks for starting it, Dave. I've been trying to remember my first project and all I can recall is the first sweater I ever made, when I was around 13. I can't believe that it might actually have been my first project because it was a cabled cardigan with set-in sleeves - and I wore it! Still, I was self-taught and there was no one to tell me it was too hard, so maybe it was my first effort. It has set me to remembering other projects over the years, and wishing I had kept a scrapbook of them. BTW, I totally LOVE the Yarn Pants!


----------



## RuthRoss (Mar 24, 2011)

In third grade, I joined the Brownies (part of the Girl Scouts). We had to knit a square in garter stitch. I don't remember what it was for (a blanket?), but that is when I learned to knit. I also loved reading a series of books by Eleanor Estes about the Moffatt family. The little boy Rufus was my favorite (my brother called me Rufus for fun). I remember someone in their family knitting washcloths for soldiers in WWI! The first garment I knitted was a boatneck sweater when I was a senior in high school. It had no shaping in the body, but the sleeves were shaped. My mother's friend had a fit watching me throw my yarn, so she taught me how to knit Continental! That was 50 years ago and I'm still knitting!


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

The first actual item I tried to knit was a skirt for my doll I think I was about 7-8.It was pink and very lopsided. We had to knit small squares for school which I got really good at but the skirt was pretty bad but my mum said it was lovley. I miss her.


----------



## dollyoved (Mar 23, 2011)

When my daughter was 4 years old I taught her how to knit. Then I would give her all the scraps from my own knitting. One day I saw her knitting up a very long piece and wondered what she was making. She replied "I am making a scarf to go round the world."


----------



## nadine21 (Apr 8, 2011)

I learned to knit in a high school 'crafts' class. I started out with a baby sweater made with ugly yellow acrylic yarn. It actually looked decent until the end. Class was over and I had to finish the neckline myself. I made the neck opening way too small. It was only about 3 inches wide. No baby could possibly fit his head through there!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Comments about dishcloths and the Royal Wedding Fever which is currently sweeping the country, have combined to bring back another memory, this one from my teens.

I was at Art School in the year of The Queen's Silver Jubilee, it was a national holiday and there were street parties and parades in most towns and cities. 

For some reason, I ended up helping create a float on a mediaeval theme. Coarse dishcloth cotton, knitted on very large needles makes very convincing chain mail costumes when its's sprayed with silver paint. That's just about the only time I've ever used it and I remember it took the lawn the whole Summer to recover from all the paint where we laid the 'armour' out for painting! 

Dave

By the way.., it takes two coats!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dollyoved said:


> When my daughter was 4 years old I taught her how to knit. Then I would give her all the scraps from my own knitting. One day I saw her knitting up a very long piece and wondered what she was making. She replied "I am making a scarf to go round the world."


What a lovely memory, if only we could knit all our communities together!

Dave


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

ronden36 said:


> From a very young age I used to watch my mum & grandmother knitting then one day I decided that I could do it. I am from a family of 7 children so we were sent outside to play as no tv in those days, I found 2 rusty old roofing nails and a piece of string and tied a slip knot onto one, then each "row" I added another stitch til I had a funny looking piece of mesh growing. When my mum saw what I was doing she gave me a set of needles and yarn so thus began my knitting, a scarf was my first attempt. By the time I was 8 yrs old I was knitting myself a mohair sweater, my mum did the neckband and stitching up but I was so proud of it that I wore it almost everywhere.


I love that story. How great.


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

I learned to knit in "Pathfinders" which is an Adventist youth group like Boy/Girl Scouts. My first project was a head warmer that started out with a couple stitches and increased to about 4 inches wide and decreased back to the end. It tied under the chin. It was garter stitch as I recall. My second project was a sweater! My was gray wool, v-neck which my teacher finished. I loved that sweater and then my mother felted it! She cried. I remember I felt bad, but oh, well.  Since then, I've made many things. Socks are my latest passion. I want to learn entrelac too!


----------



## SqueakMom (Jan 25, 2011)

My very first project was in high school and I knit a pair of "fuzzy dice" for my then boyfriend to hang from the rear view mirror of his car. For not knowing what I was doing, they came out very well. They were made from mint-green angora with white dots. They lasted longer than our relationship did.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

When I was 7 a visiting friend of my aunt's taught me to knit, and left a bag of yarn with several big skeins...She didn't show me how to bind off, so i knitted and knitted all summer. The scarf was a big senseless piece of knitting that stretched across the room and was the butt of many family jokes, like my Dad was going save on heat and wrap the house in it when winter came.


When I started high school, I made a new friend whose great grandmother was an expert knitter and that's when i really began actually knitting. She was amazing...she'd make a whole baby outfit, christening dress, hat and blanket without even looking at a pattern...


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

My dad's mom was visiting from TN and bought me a Barbie doll dress-with-a-stole kit and taught me how to knit....believe I was 7 or 8.


----------



## WestLAmum (Apr 17, 2011)

My very first project was a pot holder that turned out lumpy and bumpy with holes in it, but my sweet grandmother used it for years and I was always so proud to see it hanging next to her stove. I hope she didn't burn herself using it lol.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I learned to knit making squares for the Red Cross to make into blankets during WWII. We got yarn from the RC, knitted it into about 9 inch squares and when we used it up we took it back and received more yarn. I often wondered if anyone actually sewed these square into blankets for the wounded until recently we moved into a senior community. At dinner one night I voiced my doubt and the (much older) lady sitting with us said, "Indeed we did, I was one of those who sewed them together." It was especially fun when we knit for the Navy because we got dark blue yarn instead of the ugly khaki for the Army.


----------



## Keelyn (Mar 29, 2011)

first thing I knitted at age 8 was a pair of mittens on size 8 needles.


----------



## andria (Mar 28, 2011)

Fireballdave, you have solved my problem! lol! I don't need the added stress of trying to learn Martian as well as all the knitting (especially with TWO grandchildren due within 6 weeks of each other!!!!!!!!) - I will take up crochet when the Martians can write it in English!!!! lol!

Andria x


----------



## izzy (Jan 30, 2011)

My grandmother, who was left handed (and I'm right) tried to teach me both knitting and crochet when I was a teenager. I finally got the crochet basics down, but it was tough sledding ! (O) 

Believe it or not, my very first attemp at knitting, was a sweater for my daughter (who was about 4 years old at the time).... I had a very good friend, who's mother knit like a dream, and when I said I wanted to learn, she volunteered to help me ... and, we started a sweater ! ..... She was a wonderful lady, who was always willing to help me out, if I got stuck thereafter ! Which brings up good memories of a lovely, generous lady !


----------



## knittingnurse (Mar 1, 2011)

nancy eley said:


> I knit my first sweater, a yellow cardigan, when I was in the 5th grade. My Mom taught me how to knit, and I remember sitting on my front porch, just knitting and knitting. It was summer time, and I truly caught the knitting fever very quickly. I have the 'fever' now, but have a hard time finding the time to knit, although I am now retired. I am also an avid gardener, and like to be outside as much as possible. I continue to 'collect' some wonderful patterns and will pick up those needles in a day or two.....


I learned to knit at the age of 9 by my aunt and she hand wrote out row by row, the pattern for a plain turtle neck sweater. I made it in a kelly green color and it was full of mistakes and holes from dropped sts! I kept that sweater for years long after fitting into it, Just recently, I was going through a box with my old knitting books and found the one I had used for that sweater and my aunt's hand written directions were still tucked inside!
Carol


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingnurse said:


> nancy eley said:
> 
> 
> > I knit my first sweater, a yellow cardigan, when I was in the 5th grade. My Mom taught me how to knit, and I remember sitting on my front porch, just knitting and knitting. It was summer time, and I truly caught the knitting fever very quickly. I have the 'fever' now, but have a hard time finding the time to knit, although I am now retired. I am also an avid gardener, and like to be outside as much as possible. I continue to 'collect' some wonderful patterns and will pick up those needles in a day or two.....
> ...


I think the hardest thing for the young to learn is all the abbreviations. I've noticed there are now some patterns written especially for children in plain English, I wish they'd been around in the 60s!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NyackGal started the discussion _Who taught you to knit?_ a few days ago and it brought back many childhood memories for me, I'm sure it has for several others.
> 
> I've noted that some American members of the forum are starting with decorative cotton dishcloths. For some reason these weren't particularly popular in England in the 1960s.
> 
> ...


Gosh it was so long ago I can't remember but, it had to be something simple like a doll blanket. I was only 5 or 6.


----------



## knittingrama (Apr 7, 2011)

I was a new mom and needed a nite out.I took a class on knitting the first thing we made was a sampler alfgan,we practiced all the stiches making squares, later we sewed them all together and proudly gave it to my mother.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Carol
You should take those hand written instructions and frame them.


----------



## knittingnurse (Mar 1, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> Carol
> You should take those hand written instructions and frame them.


I just might make that same sweater again, sans mistakes, I hope , and use those handwritten directions again!
Carol


----------



## KSUBand (Apr 10, 2011)

I love the egg cozy story too! My first project was a ribbed neck scarf! I still have the scarf, it was knitted with Red Heart Yarn. It feels really "scratchy"! I guess I'm becoming a "yarn snob", I like soft yarn from my local yarn shop.


----------



## mindy (Apr 17, 2011)

I was taught to knit at 8 years old by my friends mother. We both made a pair of slippers, and I was thrilled at what I could do with a piece of yarn.


----------



## LizzyM (Mar 13, 2011)

Many, many years ago I took a Beginning Knitting class at Sears Roebuck in Baltimore, MD. We were to make a sweater. I made mine, kept it in the closet for years and eventually threw it out. Later I took their advance class and made an afghan. I still use it! So began my knitting endeavors.


----------



## helent (Feb 9, 2011)

rumrunner - you made me laugh! i always tell people how i knitted argyle socks for my high school boyfriends - as soon as i gave them to them they were gone . . . . so much for true love . . . .


----------



## ronden36 (Apr 3, 2011)

Dave, you have got this ol' girl really fired up now LOL. I'm going to ask my husband to make a couple of spools, one for myself and the other for my granddaughter and I'm sure we'll spend many hours together making some strange things. We used to call it Tomboy stitch but not sure where that name came from. Might be just an Aussie name lol but it sure takes me back down memory lane


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

My Gramma gave me a spool knitter she called the finished ropes "horse reins". We made all kinds of things from them.


----------



## moreighn (Apr 17, 2011)

The first thing I remember knitting was a scarf for the soldiers.As we were living in India at the time and was aware of the 'war'around us I found it very odd.I actually progressed to mittens by the time I Was 6.My teachers in knitting were my two grans both experts at most crafts.Many people comment on my doing tatting and ribbon embroidery etc but if only they knew the pleasure it is to see the finished object.There is still room for stuff made with love.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

That's really impressive. I think I was still crying over lost stitches at that age.


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

I also had a spool knitter and made a rug for my doll house.


----------



## moreighn (Apr 17, 2011)

In New Zealand an afghan is a cookie made of chocolate and cornflakes.Consequently when I first went to NZ my future Mother in Law said she was going to make a few afghans for afternoon tea.Talk about culture shock


----------



## G.E. (Feb 13, 2011)

Dave,
Before WW2 the only knitting needles or crochet hooks other than steel, in Germany (to my knowledge) ,were made from bone.
Plastic was still unknown. I bought my first straight plastic knitting needles in France in1958. Very much used in time they did developed a slight bent. 
My one daughter inherited my boxes of needles and hooks a short time ago. She belongs to a very active knitting group in Colorado. 
At my age I prefer circular and short straight needles .


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

G.E. said:


> Dave,
> Before WW2 the only knitting needles or crochet hooks other than steel, in Germany (to my knowledge) ,were made from bone.
> Plastic was still unknown. I bought my first straight plastic knitting needles in France in1958. Very much used in time they did developed a slight bent.
> My one daughter inherited my boxes of needles and hooks a short time ago. She belongs to a very active knitting group in Colorado.
> At my age I prefer circular and short straight needles .


That probably explains why I've got some steel ones of my grandmother's. I'm sure there are some bone ones knocking around somewhere, I can distinctly remember them. There were some wooden needles, but only in large sizes, I think they were made of beech, but I'm not sure, there was a surplus of it at the time. I'll have to rewind my mind 40+ years and see if I can recall the relevant conversations.

I remember the plastic needles from the late 50s and 60s, I still use a pair of dark red ones to this day. They came in an array of clear colours and had a really nice feel to them, much easier to use than the plastics of to-day, but that's progress for you!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

moreighn said:


> In New Zealand an afghan is a cookie made of chocolate and cornflakes.Consequently when I first went to NZ my future Mother in Law said she was going to make a few afghans for afternoon tea.Talk about culture shock


Your post reminded me to put a slab of chocolate and a couple of packs of mini eggs to make chocolate-covered cornflake nests on my shopping list. Thanks for that!

Dave


----------



## gerry (Jan 19, 2011)

I was about 7 years old and I knitted a green basket stitch scarf for my Dad. I was so proud, but not as proud as my Dad. He died 21 years ago and still to that day had the scarf, even though he lived in Southern Florida.


----------



## grosvenor (Mar 19, 2011)

My first attempted at knitting was a cover for a hot-water bottle, in primary school. Never finished.
Then the war started, and began knitting for servicemen -socks, jumbers, balaclavas,etc.
Then more personal stuff, until I arrived in England in early 1950's. For a friend's first child I knitted a shawl on circular needles and when finished I calculated there were abot 4,000 stitches to be finished off by crocheted loops.
She still has that shawl!
Back inAustralia, and I joined the local knitters group; fair isle knitting (as in a Norwegian style cress: cut down in 3 places for neckline and sleeves - fearful but all survived); 2-sided knitting to make a hat and gloves for my ski-bound niece, and I worked her initials into them in Australia's green and gold. Four pieces in not-quite-mohair in various sizes keep me warm in winter. Entrelac, and now mosaic work,
Also socks - a cotton pair in Tyrolean style, and a pair in Mexican type from toes up.
And some top-down garments. I graphed out a raglan garment and was able to do it from the top down; later bought a book about it.
My mother said I could copy anything done by a machine = such as underwear.
The latest venture in copying machine work is with a loose piece worked at the same time, forming a frill etc. No doubt this type of garment is sold in USA. Here the sales name is COOGI.
I made a lovely set for my mother to match her purplish tweed skirt. A spool of 1-ply white added to a spool of 1-ply purple. Excellent copy. The jumper had a 50" scarf knitted diagonally from the shoulder It was given FIRST PRIZE MACHINE KNITTING at a local show - I burst out laughing and wanted to write to the local paper to protest a the poor judgement - how could a machine do a long scarf with increase and decrease every row inside a border of 10 stitches.


Grosvenor


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Isn't wonderful how well hand-knitted things last and are cherished by their recipients?

How well I remember knitted covers for hot-water bottles, they've lasted even though the rubber has perished!


----------



## Marie Tayler (Apr 18, 2011)

Ah Dave, memories, memories of my first beige cotton knitted dishclosh in primary school in England in the 60's on chunky turquoise needles! I still remember how they smelt.........how I hated the useless dishcloth! The Americans had "brightly coloured ones"? Why didn't we?!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

mozey50 said:


> Hi fireballdave I loved reading your story I remember knitting egg cosey's as a child too, my mum had a few patterns for them which she handed down to me when I had kids of my own I used the lids from fabric softener bottles as egg cups, and my kids loved them, I also remember my dad making me one of those home made French knitting gadgets with the nails and wooden cotton reel,
> Thank you Roden36 for the compliment I wish I had grand kids to knit for my daughter is 34 years old and my son 32 years and they both still live with me I guess I'm just too soft with them they know where they're well off


As my former Italian assistant reminded me once when I was moaning about my sons at home, it's cultural! In Italy sons don't leave mom until marriage - which is frequently later. They don't see it as a problem. Seriously it's harder for kids to move out financially than ever before. I assume that's true pretty much everywhere.

Oh, my first knitting project was a scarf for either my Dad or my BF's[now DH] Dad- this was 47 years ago. these questions always bring memories- thanks for asking them! :-D


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

The lady and now my good friend that I babysat for taught me to knit when I was 13 (49 years ago). My firsy project was knitted slippers. A wonderful friendship has developed over the years and we are still knitting!


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

The lady and now my good friend that I babysat for taught me to knit when I was 13 (49 years ago). My firsy project was knitted slippers. A wonderful friendship has developed over the years and we are still knitting!


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

My first project was a scarf.Once I finished making it you couldn't really tell it was a scarf. I was about 6 years old and had dropped so many stitches and picked up others that it didn't end with the same number of stitches I started with, but I was proud of it. I found it in my mom's attic several years ago and told her that I'm surprised I ever kept knitting with the way that looked.
Dave, I looked up French Knitting on the web and the site I found showed a nice little spindle. We used framing brads in a wooden thread spool to make our tools to spool knit. We wore many a spool knit necklace when we were in grade school. Thanks for the memories.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Spool knitting is one of those things that seems to go in and out of fashion, like yo-yos. 

I remember a vey clever scarf a girl made when I was in junior school, I would have been about ten at the time. As I recall, she started off going back and forth for a bit so it came out flat, then she worked it in rounds for about a foot before finishing with another long flat strip. Having made several in this way, she stitched them together to make a scarf with a thicker narrower section around the neck. It was very effective because it had vertical stripes. 

I think she said her grandmother taught her, it had a definite twenties look about it.

Dave


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

When I was small the neighbor next door knitted, Aunt Ruth, no kin. I would watch her knit and she went like wild fire.
When my first baby was born she sent booties, we had moved back south. When I was 25 I walk into a JC Penney told the lady I want to learn to knit. She got me a how to book. A pattern book (not a easy one) needles and yarn. I remember crying when I got stuck and begging God for help. Promising I never start another project. I finish that sweater for my oldest daughter. In years to come won First place and Best of the show twice at Mecklenburg county fair. In my 45 years of knitting I was privilege to know Pat Trexler. She had a column for many year in the Charlotte new paper.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

While my mom was trying to teach me to knit I had a vague idea that it might be a scarf but as it unintentionally grew from 20 stitches to 45 and was pot marked with holes I gave up in a fit of frustration. The next year my mom was pregnant with my baby sister and I wanted to make something for the baby. With very little help from mom I managed to complete these and I have never looked back.


----------



## thatharrisgirl (Apr 14, 2011)

I was nineteen, living across the Atlantic ocean from my family and " we " were pregnant. I knit a baby sweater, plain jane, and sewed it together. My neighbour showed me the right way to sew it together!


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> While my mom was trying to teach me to knit I had a vague idea that it might be a scarf but as it unintentionally grew from 20 stitches to 45 and was pot marked with holes I gave up in a fit of frustration. The next year my mom was pregnant with my baby sister and I wanted to make something for the baby. With very little help from mom I managed to complete these and I have never looked back.


Wish this forum had a "LIKE" button. Thanks for sharing. They must have really meant something to your mom that she kept them for you.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

past said:


> nittineedles said:
> 
> 
> > While my mom was trying to teach me to knit I had a vague idea that it might be a scarf but as it unintentionally grew from 20 stitches to 45 and was pot marked with holes I gave up in a fit of frustration. The next year my mom was pregnant with my baby sister and I wanted to make something for the baby. With very little help from mom I managed to complete these and I have never looked back.
> ...


She didn't keep them for me. I stole her pattern book.


----------



## yayaknits (Apr 18, 2011)

My first knitting project was a pair of slippers for my grandma. They were my Christmas present to her when I was 5 years old.


----------



## sln (Jan 28, 2011)

I started with a sweater! Still have it. It was a kit from Seventeen magazine (I was 16). Basic cardigan. I bought a book on how to knit and followed the instructions as best I could. Worked pretty well, but I made a 'twisted' knit stitch as I didn't understand front and back of the stitch. My grandmother had shown me how when I was about 8, but she knitted continental and I could never get the hang of that as a child.


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

I had always crocheted and embroidered from the time I was about 10, but could never get the hang of manipulating two awkward needles to knit. When I was 21 and expecting out first daughter, my Grandma taught me how to knit a simple slipper pattern, and from then on knitting was a breeze. I even created my own dress/over-dress patterns for both our daughters. My current knitting project is three knit eggs each with a knitted chick inside that I'll also fill with candies and some money for our three grandsons for Easter.


----------



## mem123 (Feb 18, 2011)

My Nana taught me to knit a pair of pink (only yarn she had at the moment)mittens for my little brother. My mom loved them. Brother was too little to know any better. LOL


----------



## supergirl6116 (Apr 3, 2011)

My first project was a cape I made when I was 14, with an eyelet strip that ran top to bottom every few inches. I had taught myself how to knit since no one around me knew how. Lo and Behold the pattern had a mistake in it and I just couldn't get it to come out right. Finally discovered the librarian at my school knew how to knit and she was kind enough to look at it for me to see if she could get it straightened out. It took her a week but she did it! I am so greatful to her for that. I might never have learned weree it not for her!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

It's wonderful reading about those of you who knitted during the war for the soldiers. I'm too "young" for WWII but I remember Viet Nam, my brother was on an aircraft carrier in the Gulf of Tonkin, I was in college. I had given up knitting then and didn't pick it up until we'd adopted our youngest (now 21). Neither my mother, nor my aunts knitted. I had a great aunt that tatted and my grandmother crocheted but she died before I was 4. My mother wasn't a domestic goddess so she couldn't even sew or cook very well. She always seemed very pleased with my counted cross stitch and now my knitting. She has friends that knit and crochet at the retirement center where she lives. It's a bit sad that I don't have anyone in my family to share this "habit" with, although I do knit for my great niece. I lead a knitting/crocheting ministry at my church and we knit and crochet afghans (not cookies, lol), shawls, scarves, hats and spa cloths for charity. That's who I share my passion with.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> moreighn said:
> 
> 
> > In New Zealand an afghan is a cookie made of chocolate and cornflakes.Consequently when I first went to NZ my future Mother in Law said she was going to make a few afghans for afternoon tea.Talk about culture shock
> ...


Dave, I used to make those when the kids were little, but we used shredded wheat for the nests. Do you use colored jelly beans for the eggs or chocolate ones?


----------



## helent (Feb 9, 2011)

i'd love the get the recipe for the chocolate & shredded wheat nests - still a little time before Easter to make some to take to my daughters home for Easter day - please!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

helent said:


> i'd love the get the recipe for the chocolate & shredded wheat nests - still a little time before Easter to make some to take to my daughters home for Easter day - please!


I'll check and see if I can find it. It's been a long time!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

helent said:


> i'd love the get the recipe for the chocolate & shredded wheat nests - still a little time before Easter to make some to take to my daughters home for Easter day - please!


Not to get Off Topic, but here you go!

Easter Bird Nests

2 T butter or margarine
1 bag large marshmallows
1 (6 oz.) bag chocolate chips*
1 (10 oz.) box shredded wheat
small jelly beans
coconut tinted green (optonal)

Melt together butter, marshmallows, and chocolate chips. I'd do it in microwave now, but the MW hadn't been invented when I used to make them.

Break apart shredded wheat; add to mixture.

Butter hands and shape golf ball sized pieces of mixture into shape of a bird's nest. Line with green tinted coconut, if desired, then put 3 or 4 jelly beans inside nest. If mixture gets too stiff, add a little warm milk.

Makes 20.

*You can sub. peanut butter, butterscotch, or white chocolate chips.

These are easy enough that the kids can help you make them. Enjoy and Happy Easter to all!

Doris


----------



## marisa renn (Feb 5, 2011)

I was born and lived in Italy until the age of 19. I come from a family of 12, my Nonna and Zia lived with us. 
I was exposed to everything so by the age of 10 I could knit, crochet, and embroider. I had to keep my hands busy,I was not allowed to sit and do nothing. Books were all over our house and only when I was much older I appreciated all that my family thought me. I use all of it and most of all, love everything that I learned. My family now is only of one brother and one sister here in the USA, everyone else lived in Italy and are gone. I miss them, but I think of everyone whenever I do a new project.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

My very first project was a scarf I knitted for my brother for Christmas(when he was 17 years old.) I was 10 years old. My God it was awful I started out with 20 sts, and used colors together that didn't belong together (in fact my mom joking, asked me if I was Polish because of my color selections I used) and was adding stitches and dropping stitches all over it. My brother used it till it wasn't wearable anymore. Then he gave it back to me and said why don't you rip it out and reuse the yarn and make something else with it. The next project took me 7 years to finish. I started it when I was 17 years old. It was a knitted squares blanket, another that was not the prettiest afghan in the world, but it was functional. I lost it but have pictures of it.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

another name for French knitting is called spool knitting. You could hammer 4 nails in an old wooden spools of thread. I forget what they call it now.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

There also was away to knit with your fingers. I used to do that too when I was a lot younger.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

yep that was what I was trying to remember. thank you!


----------



## siouxzieque (Apr 19, 2011)

the first thing i made was a scarf, i was 5 when my mum taught me to knit, the scarf she folded in half and stitched it half way down to make a hat and scarf i wore it every winter till i was 10, they are now back in fashion. should have kept it x


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > moreighn said:
> ...


I use the speckled candy-covered chocolate mini eggs. I know it's childish, but a houseful of grown men will devour them like schoolboys let loose in a sweet shop, some things never change!

Dave


----------



## helent (Feb 9, 2011)

hi doris - thank you for recipe (i feel guilty about talking food instead of knitting but i guess most of us multi-task, right??
my granddaughter who is 14 is coming over this week and we will attempt some shredded wheat/chocolate baskets - again, thank you, and i hope that you and yours have a wonderful Easter.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I knitted a scarf but I put it away and picked it up again many times, not sure what I ever did with it!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

helent said:


> hi doris - thank you for recipe (i feel guilty about talking food instead of knitting but i guess most of us multi-task, right??
> my granddaughter who is 14 is coming over this week and we will attempt some shredded wheat/chocolate baskets - again, thank you, and i hope that you and yours have a wonderful Easter.


You're welcome, Helen. I probably have as many recipes as are on the Internet. Been saving them for a long time. If this were a cooking forum, I'd give you more. Have fun making the bird nests.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

helent said:


> hi doris - thank you for recipe (i feel guilty about talking food instead of knitting but i guess most of us multi-task, right??
> my granddaughter who is 14 is coming over this week and we will attempt some shredded wheat/chocolate baskets - again, thank you, and i hope that you and yours have a wonderful Easter.


"I don't believe in guilty pleasures, I don't think pleasure is something I should ever feel guilty about!"

Nigella Lawson

My favourite TV cook and domestic goddess


----------



## Ks Girl (Apr 16, 2011)

My first project was a sweater for me. I really worked on it & when it was done I hung it on a hanger on my closet door & would lay in bed at night & look at it. I made it to long & I didn't like it so tore it out & made something else. I learned from that little green learn how book. Still haveit. My Aunt taught me how to do cable stitch, it is my favorite stitch. I have made an afghan with cable stitch very easy & it turned out great.


----------



## helent (Feb 9, 2011)

you're absolutely right - i'm changing my ways!


----------



## helent (Feb 9, 2011)

about guilty pleasures . . . .


----------



## e-stitcher (Jan 23, 2011)

When I was 8 I tried to figure out how to knit with 2 pencils and some yarn. LOL. Didn't succeed. I begged my Mom to ask her friend to teach me to knit. She taught me the garter stitch with just 7 stitches on the needle to make a headband. The yarn was varigated. Somehow I ended up with 12 stitches by the time it was long enough for a headband but I sewed it together anyway and kept it for many years. My 2nd project was a red garter stitch hat with a cable around it. I was so proud of learning how to make a cable! I still have that hat.


----------



## Izzy10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Talk about nostalgia Dave, my first "project" when I was 5 was a knitted square, then I progressed to garter stitch tea cosy (that I have still got - a little worse for wear) and then by the time I was 7 or 8 I knitted my first sweater in feather and fan stitch, remember unpulling quite a bit and getting frustrated, but my Grandma made me persist and I am glad that she did. Taught all my girls to knit and now my grandson (11) who has been knitting since he was 7. He loves knitting dish cloths and has started knitting himself a scarf in his school's colours. What a great hobby.


----------



## Silverfoxdiva (Jan 17, 2011)

I learned the basics of knitting as a child of 10 or 11 years of age and I didn't know haw to read a pattern so I never made anything.
When I was expecting my first child I taught myself to read a pattern
and made a sweater, cap and booty set in a lace pattern. Because I didn't know any better I didn't know it was lace and supposed to be hard and certainly not a first project. I have been knitting off and on ever since. I just recently taught myself to read a crochet pattern and have made several items, but the first thing I did in crochet with a pattern was a cape. I learned to crochet as a child of 7 or 8 and used to make doll clothes and baby items out my head but it had been about 60 years since I had done any thing in crochet.


----------



## G Louise (Mar 19, 2011)

My first project was a very basic dress for a doll. It was like a tube top and had many different colours in it. I used up the left over scraps of wool to create an original dress


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Silverfoxdiva said:


> I learned the basics of knitting as a child of 10 or 11 years of age and I didn't know haw to read a pattern so I never made anything.
> When I was expecting my first child I taught myself to read a pattern
> and made a sweater, cap and booty set in a lace pattern. Because I didn't know any better I didn't know it was lace and supposed to be hard and certainly not a first project. I have been knitting off and on ever since. I just recently taught myself to read a crochet pattern and have made several items, but the first thing I did in crochet with a pattern was a cape. I learned to crochet as a child of 7 or 8 and used to make doll clothes and baby items out my head but it had been about 60 years since I had done any thing in crochet.


Isn't youth wonderful? We tackle things that experienced folks would shy away from. I remember doing the same thing. Shortly after I learned to sew, I decided I wanted a black velveteen skirt for a New Year's Eve party. It turned out great, but I didn't know then that velveteen has a nap and the pattern has to be placed on the fabric a certain way. I knitted argyle socks when I had barely learned to knit, something I'd think twice about now.


----------



## grosvenor (Mar 19, 2011)

to e-stitcher
There were many houses being built in the area where I grew up prior to 1939.
No worries about safety then - we just roamed through them from the ground up. 
And often found nails which I think were equivalent of (British) No.9 - about 4" long. Useful for trying to knit, with string!

Grosvenor


----------



## Silverfoxdiva (Jan 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Silverfoxdiva said:
> 
> 
> > I learned the basics of knitting as a child of 10 or 11 years of age and I didn't know haw to read a pattern so I never made anything.
> ...


Yes, youth and ignorance. If I had known anything about lace I don't think I would have tried to make that set. Then again when we are young we think we can do anything. :-D


----------



## KrazyKatLadee (Feb 21, 2011)

My very first knitting project was a scarf for my big Brother, who was on the Battleship Pennslyvania, in WW2. I next made another scarf for my Brother-in-law, who was in the Army. I was so very, very proud to be able to knit for my many family members in the Military! (I was 8 years old when Ilearned to knit)


----------



## WendyLight (Mar 14, 2011)

I was 10 years old and my Aunt gertie taught me how to knit by making golf club covers for HER golf clubs.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Silverfoxdiva said:
> 
> 
> > I learned the basics of knitting as a child of 10 or 11 years of age and I didn't know haw to read a pattern so I never made anything.
> ...


I totally agree with that! Nowadays I read the pattern through before I decide to make something, when I was younger I looked at the picture and decided I wanted to make it. I'm not sure whether knowing how tricky something will be to make is an advantage, it's put me off making some things I would have liked to have!

Dave


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

I have a number of patterns I purchsed by judging the book by it's cover. There is one in particular, a gorgeous but very intricate Aran sweater, that I have vowed to knit.....someday.


----------



## Izzy10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Reading through all the nostalgic comments of when we first started to knit - we are a really resourceful group - my Mum started knitting on meat skewers (the ones that hold a rolled roast of beef together), her father smoothed them off for her and she also started knitting with string, she was about 4 and at 84 now she is still knitting, just a little slower and a few rows at a time (due to arthritis) but still knitting.


----------



## Lesley3912 (Apr 22, 2011)

In Australia in the late 50"s all little girls learnt to knit at school. The first thing I can remember knitting was a face washer. There was a border of garter stitch all around the edges and stocking stitch in the center. We used a knitting cotton and we all learnt pretty well. It was a useful thing to make and very soft to use when wet. I must say I admire the patience of our teacher who would have had at least 35 students to teach all at once. In those days most mothers would also be able to knit, and help with missed stitches etc., sadly not the same today.


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

They have those knitting knobby things at JoAnn's. You tie a slip knot and loop the yarn around the little sticks, and keep going around, lifting the yarn up over the sticks, and a long cord grows in the hole of the knitting knobby. When I was in 3rd grade, somebody went to our class and showed us how to hammer 4 nails into a wooden spool and knit a cord.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

Lesley3912 said:


> In Australia in the late 50"s all little girls learnt to knit at school. The first thing I can remember knitting was a face washer. There was a border of garter stitch all around the edges and stocking stitch in the center. We used a knitting cotton and we all learnt pretty well. It was a useful thing to make and very soft to use when wet. I must say I admire the patience of our teacher who would have had at least 35 students to teach all at once. In those days most mothers would also be able to knit, and help with missed stitches etc., sadly not the same today.


i agree. to bad more of the younger generation aren't interested. its a good way to be productive while watching tv. also its a good way to keep your brain healthy.
andrea from canada


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

i used my fingers when i was 10 or younger and came out with the same thing (a long tube that was really loose but it kept me out of trouble) and to think hands are free all i had to do was borrow yarn or string from my mom.
andrea from canada


----------



## knittingqueenbarb (Jun 1, 2011)

I was living in Chalfont St.Giles when I first learned to knit. I was seven. My mother did a lot of embroidery so she had the wool yarn and I think I drove her crazy for weeks to cast on my stitches. The wool was a grass green color (it was something she was embroidering so I took what I was given). I would knit and then I would have these huge gappy loops in between - I just could not get it right. She was not actually a knitter so I never made anything that amounted to anything -just lots and lots of straight pieces that I essentially used as "blankies" for my dolls. It wasn't until I was married that and had my first daughter that I made my first sweater for her. I remember the yarn was a variagated red and white, it had raglan sleeves, button holes-so in that little sweater I mastered a lot of knitting techniques I had no idea I could do - shape sleeves, cast off and then pick up again, do so some finishing and sewing together. You would think it would have been something I saved - but to this day nobody knows what happened to it. But I remember it.


----------



## knittingqueenbarb (Jun 1, 2011)

My father made me one of those things with the nails and a used up spool of thread. I forgot about those.


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

The first thing I can remember knitting was a small square of gray wool. I started out garter stitch and then when my Nanny (grandmother) showed me how to purl, went to stockinette stitch. I was 5 when I did that and I still have it! I use it to keep my Yarn needles and stitch holders.


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken, "French knitting" is the U.K. name for what I learned as "corking" as a child. The end result was the same as I-cord.
The first item I remember knitting was a sweater for my 'fashion doll'---like a "Barbie" but larger, and earlier. 
Scarves are the 'standard' beginner project, but I think this is a mistake, as it never seems to get closer to being finished. What I usually suggest, if a scarf is to be knitted, at least make a striped one, so the new knitter can have the satisfaction of completing one stripe, even if the whole scarf is far from complete.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

When I was a senior in high school my mother taught me to knit. I knitted half of a sweater, then other social activities became more important to me so I deserted the project. Many years later, when I learned I was going to be a grandmother, I picked up knitting needles and sent lots of mental thanks to my mother for teaching me the basics on that first half of a project. Just another way that her love has stayed with me.

Jan


----------



## thatharrisgirl (Apr 14, 2011)

I remember knitting on the spool, and we called it spool knitting. I tried to made enouogh for a mat, but never got enough as I was always anxious to get it done. 
I could use some suggestions on what to take on a trip for knitting. It is a six hour flight with a 2 hour stopover. At least I an in an aisle seat so won't be cramped on one side.


----------



## moreighn (Apr 17, 2011)

my first object was a purse but I would hate to guarantee anything in the way of small coins would be safe


----------



## knittingqueenbarb (Jun 1, 2011)

I would suggest wood needles - I'm not sure they allow aluminum. When I called TSA it was suggested I use wood. Don't take scissors for cutting -- If you have to cut, you might try to take a dental floss thing as it has a cutting tool in it.

As for projects, probably you won't want to use long needles as the person next to you might not like it. Usually this is the time I try to get in things like scarves or hats - it's much easier - or if you do small squares of anything that you put together later - or - sleeves - unless you knit on circular needles then it's really anything goes. I take knitting everywhere I go - you meet a lot of people when you sit and knit so be prepared for conversations.



thatharrisgirl said:


> I remember knitting on the spool, and we called it spool knitting. I tried to made enouogh for a mat, but never got enough as I was always anxious to get it done.
> I could use some suggestions on what to take on a trip for knitting. It is a six hour flight with a 2 hour stopover. At least I an in an aisle seat so won't be cramped on one side.


----------



## knittingqueenbarb (Jun 1, 2011)

I would suggest wood needles - I'm not sure they allow aluminum. When I called TSA it was suggested I use wood. Don't take scissors for cutting -- If you have to cut, you might try to take a dental floss thing as it has a cutting tool in it.

As for projects, probably you won't want to use long needles as the person next to you might not like it. Usually this is the time I try to get in things like scarves or hats - it's much easier - or if you do small squares of anything that you put together later - or - sleeves - unless you knit on circular needles then it's really anything goes. I take knitting everywhere I go - you meet a lot of people when you sit and knit so be prepared for conversations.



thatharrisgirl said:


> I remember knitting on the spool, and we called it spool knitting. I tried to made enouogh for a mat, but never got enough as I was always anxious to get it done.
> I could use some suggestions on what to take on a trip for knitting. It is a six hour flight with a 2 hour stopover. At least I an in an aisle seat so won't be cramped on one side.


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

My nine year old cousin taught me to knit . I was 11. The first thing that I knitted was a baby sweater on one and three needles. Fortunately there was an elderly lady named Emma who patiently helped me with all my problems. It was for my brother and his wife. It ran a little small, but boy was I proud.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

thatharrisgirl said:


> I remember knitting on the spool, and we called it spool knitting. I tried to made enouogh for a mat, but never got enough as I was always anxious to get it done.
> I could use some suggestions on what to take on a trip for knitting. It is a six hour flight with a 2 hour stopover. At least I an in an aisle seat so won't be cramped on one side.


Use circular needles or DPNs so you won't be jabbing your seatmate. Take something you have already started so you know you have the correct yarn, needles, etc. Do not try to knit a large item (blanket, XXL sweater) in a cramped space. Keep all the knitting paraphernalia you don't need (extra yarn, extra needles, patterns you're not working on) in your checked baggage.
We're headed across country this year and I know half my luggage will be knitting supplies. Coming home it will be full of yarn I purchased in the Maritimes. :mrgreen:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

My very first project was a dishcloth - very loose - out of string that was different colors, white, red, blue. A gentleman neighbor taught me anda girlfriend. I was probably in 4th grade. (I don't count this really.) Never understood the fasscination with dishclothes. I have done oneor two nice linen blend spa clothes for gifts.

When I was 18 and in college I decided to learn how to knit. Mom could knit, but was right handed and I was left. It didn't bother me, but drove her crazy so I bought a McCalls carft magazineand taught myself. At the time, my baby sister was only 6, so I made Barbie doll clothes for her. (Barbie was brand new then). I made a dark green coat with gold beadw for buttons, and a few other things for a Christmas presesnt.

A couple years later I made beige mohair cardigan, long, for my husband. I don't really rememberhim ever wearing it, but it is still in the closet and he won't let me get rid of it.

The girls were born and I made Fair Isle Christmas stockings and slirts for them and an addict was born. There were tims I was toobusy, but I always have a project going now. Currently, beaded items, sox, charity knitting and leaerning entrelac.

I make people use about a #8 to 10 and smooth yarn for first project - then anything goes. When soemeone is enthused about something, no matter how difficult the project, let them tyry. Enthusiasm can overcome all kinds of unknown pbstacles. My 3 yr. old niece wanted to "sew" like me. Her mother thought that was silly. She went out for a while and I taught the little one to do candlewicking - Granted I held the needle she wrapped, seated the knot and held it while she pulled the needle through, but we completed a picture in one of those little decrative plastic frames that afternoon. She was so proud. That little frame hung on her wall until she went to college. Someone believed in her and her abilities. She is a very gifted artist, though her career is in the field of her doctorate.


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

In addition to my earlier post, my 6 year old granddaughter wanted to learn how to knit, and you had better believe, I am teaching her! This is a skill that will never go out of style. I only wish I was more comfortable with crocheting! There are some beautiful pieces of art out there that I wish I could make, but then, maybe it is like knitting, you have to work at it a bit.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> In addition to my earlier post, my 6 year old granddaughter wanted to learn how to knit, and you had better believe, I am teaching her! This is a skill that will never go out of style. I only wish I was more comfortable with crocheting! There are some beautiful pieces of art out there that I wish I could make, but then, maybe it is like knitting, you have to work at it a bit.


Mary, you can do it! I learned to crochet from a neighbor when I was 7 years old. Buy yourself a good beginner's book and watch some of the video tutorials and you'll catch on fast. KnitPicks has some good tutorials. If you can knit, then you can crochet. There are lots of nice folks on KP who can help you over the rough spots.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

The phone rang the other day and when I answered it a four year old little Zoey voice said, "Grandma, can I come to your house and knit with you?" My heart soared!


----------



## flea_7943 (May 31, 2011)

I was about 9 year old and my mother was showing me how to knit.It was just a scarf in large size needles & about a 8 ply wool.It must have had missing stitches because when casting off it wasn't the saame size as when i started.
Those were the days .... my first grandchild will be here 
in about 3 weeks ..


----------



## MaryAnn Grace (Jul 11, 2011)

Hello everyone! I just found this thread and enjoyed all of the stories with my morning cup of coffee 

I am a fairly knew knitter, actually. I taught myself to knit about 7 years ago at the age of 33.
My first knit project was a purse for my oldest daughter (she was 7 at the time), quickly followed by a second purse for my youngest daughter (she was 3 then). I learned to knit from a book that taught children to knit with pictures, and had no problems from go, thankfully!

Just 5 days ago I taught myself to crochet from a book that taught in pictures as well, and my first project was a spa set that I made without patterns (face cloth, lavender body soap sachet, envelope-style body sponge holder/body cloth, and a back-strap scrubber). 

I will be 40 this month, and I always have something on my needles since that very first stitch, and now on my hooks too 

I taught both of my girls to knit at the same time (one was 9 and the other 5), and they still pick up their sticks and raid my stash at will...I LOVE IT!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NyackGal started the discussion _Who taught you to knit?_ a few days ago and it brought back many childhood memories for me, I'm sure it has for several others.
> 
> I've noted that some American members of the forum are starting with decorative cotton dishcloths. For some reason these weren't particularly popular in England in the 1960s.
> 
> ...


I knitted an emerald green sweater for my baby sister, she is now 48!


----------



## Sharolynn16 (Jul 4, 2011)

Good Morning Dave, my first project was a really bright jumper in stocking stitch, Mum reckoned i may as well get used to knitting a big project right from the start.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

My first project was socks made with DPN's.
JuneK


----------

